#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Реально ли создать общину?

## Eugeny

Вот интересно реально ли создать общину например в Воронежской области в каком нибудь лесу?Если да то подскажите как,и по поводу суровых русских морозов допустим община будет постоянная,и будет жить на то,что будет выращивать,а денег община зарабатывать не будет,будет жить на подаяния,сразу понятно,что никакие местные жители пожертвований в эту буддийскую общину(монастырь)  делать не будет,а делать будет ближайшей РПЦ церкви,так что вариант с покупкой пуховиков со времени износа отлетает.В лесу наверное разве что яблоки можно посадить, и все их в погреб складывать,что бы зимой было что есть,по поводу картошки не знаю,растет она в лесу или нет.Купаться можно у ближайшей речки,а зимой холодным снегом обтираться.Что бы одежда дольше существовала на монахах какой материал должен быть?Вообщем кто может что подсказать по поводу создания общины в Российских условиях подскажите.

----------


## Буль

> Вот интересно реально ли создать общину например в Воронежской области в каком нибудь лесу?


Зачем?




> денег община зарабатывать не будет,будет жить на подаяния


Мысль хорошая. Хотя и не новая.




> по поводу картошки не знаю,растет она в лесу или нет.


По поводу картошки придётся разговаривать с лесником на предмет самовольной вырубки леса.




> Вообщем кто может что подсказать по поводу создания общины в Российских условиях подскажите.


См. в Интернете "Быт староверов-отшельников"

----------

Велеслав (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Eugeny

> Зачем?
> 
> 
> 
> Мысль хорошая. Хотя и не новая.
> 
> 
> 
> По поводу картошки придётся разговаривать с лесником на предмет самовольной вырубки леса.
> ...


а если в лесу нет лесника?

----------


## Буль

> а если в лесу нет лесника?


Лесник не обязан находиться в лесу. Лесной кодекс почитайте.

----------

Bob (11.11.2011), PampKin Head (13.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011), Еше Нинбо (11.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Averin

Я бы сходил в лес помедитировать на часик.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post413251

----------

Велеслав (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот интересно реально ли создать общину например в Воронежской области в каком нибудь лесу?Если да то подскажите как,и по поводу суровых русских морозов допустим община будет постоянная,и будет жить на то,что будет выращивать,а денег община зарабатывать не будет,будет жить на подаяния,сразу понятно,что никакие местные жители пожертвований в эту буддийскую общину(монастырь)  делать не будет,а делать будет ближайшей РПЦ церкви,так что вариант с покупкой пуховиков со времени износа отлетает.В лесу наверное разве что яблоки можно посадить, и все их в погреб складывать,что бы зимой было что есть,по поводу картошки не знаю,растет она в лесу или нет.Купаться можно у ближайшей речки,а зимой холодным снегом обтираться.Что бы одежда дольше существовала на монахах какой материал должен быть?Вообщем кто может что подсказать по поводу создания общины в Российских условиях подскажите.


В таком виде - это утопия. Максимум, что выйдет - очередной "монастырь" в стиле "ламы Миши"

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Ersh

В городе-то общину трудно создать, а Вы в лесу... Зачем в лесу-то? Какие такие плюсы к практике дает проживание буддиста в воронежском лесу?

----------

Буль (13.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Такие "общины" есть у любого жд вокзала. Можно легко присоединиться.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Создайте общину из одного Вас у себя дома, ежедневно, часа на три. - в свободное от работы время. :Smilie: 

Ну, можете иногда сливаться с такими общинами буддийских друзей для совместной медитации.

А вообще общины надо создавать на берегу Карибского моря, где одежды не надо, и вместо запасов картошки с пальм сами собой падают кокосы. Мыться будете прямо в Карибском море, заодно словив пару рыб. На отопление тратиться не надо. Только не забывайте в тень садиться медитировать, когда солнце в зените :Big Grin:  

Надеюсь, что это быстро приведет к Пробуждению, и можно будет вернуться домой, к картошке.

----------

Буль (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Вообщем кто может что подсказать по поводу создания общины в Российских условиях подскажите.


Попробуйте найти интересующихся Дхармой среди этих людей в Воронеже: http://www.rassvet-altruism.ru/commune.html

----------

Велеслав (18.11.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

во-первых, если община живет на пожертвования, то кто в вороежском лесу будет вам жертвовать?

во-вторых, проживание в буддийской стране и главное буддийской традиции создает условия для возможности поддержания жизни - люди привыкли жертвовать монахам и считают это благим даянием. В православной среде любая такая структура будет считаться враждебной и поддержки со стороны населения не будет.

в-третьих - климат. Это вам не Индия. И потому любая "духовная" община заканчивается тем, что страдают дети - недокормленные, недоухоженные и простуженные. И недоученные. 

Я бы посоветовала посоветовала пойти кардинально другим путем: Начните с одного себя. Причем в лес идти не надо.  - найдите серьезную группу и пройдите путем получения посвящений. Есть у нас несколько монахов на форуме, так что спросите у них. И тогда и народ к вам потянется (свой буддийский), и опыт появится, и дрова рубить не надо. И больше пользы принесете.

----------

Zom (15.11.2011), Буль (15.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011), Еше Нинбо (15.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2011), Тао (15.11.2011), Фил (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Рюдзи

Тема, конечно, забавная(впрочем, я и сам несколько лет назад так себе это всё представлял), но, если позволить себе немного пофантазировать, и представить, что мне предоставили возможность выбрать место для монастыря, я бы, пожалуй, выбирал между Краснодарским и Алтайским краями.

----------

Велеслав (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

В Краснодарском такие общины уже существуют. На Алтае, насколько я знаю, они также есть. Конечно не в таком радужном формате, поскольку картошку выращивать - это конечно хорошо, но государство картошкой налоги не возьмет, электричество вы ей не оплатите, телефоны и интернеты также, медицинскую страховку, подавно.

А вообще - хорошо быть молодым  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (16.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Что бы одежда дольше существовала на монахах какой материал должен быть?


Кевлар

----------

Homer (16.11.2011), Буль (16.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2011), Рюдзи (16.11.2011), Фил (16.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Фил

Прочитайте "Таежный тупик", про житье семьи староверов Лыковых на Абакане (без взаимодействия с остальным миром).  
Практически все время направлено на элементарное выживание. Это только городские йоги насмотревшись "Аватара" хоят в лесу жить, теоретически  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (16.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Рюдзи

> В Краснодарском такие общины уже существуют. На Алтае, насколько я знаю, они также есть.


Буддийские?



> про житье семьи староверов Лыковых на Абакане


Ну, там у них вообще суровые условия, тайга.
Но история вполне наглядная - мы видим, что при достаточной мотивации всё это вполне реально воплотить.
Евгений, я читал, что Миларепа часто питался одной лишь крапивой, так же где-то слышал, что Серафим Саровский якобы 3 года питался исключительно травой-снытью(с цикутой не перепутайте), да вот только они, думается мне, подобных вопросов не задавали. Как и Лыковы.

И вот ещё на тему отшельничества:



Здесь вся статья: http://www.liveinternet.ru/tags/%EA%...B%FC%ED%E8%EA/

----------

AndyZ (16.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

От одного из Учитлей слышал такую историю:
"Один состоятельный тибетец, начитавшись стихов Миларепы, решил раздать свое имущество и уйти в йогины. Так и поступил. Через 2 недели вернулся и сказал что Миларепа его обманул - в горах холодно и нечего есть."

----------

AndyZ (16.11.2011), Буль (16.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2011), Сергей Ч (16.11.2011), Фил (16.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Прочитайте "Таежный тупик", про житье семьи староверов Лыковых на Абакане (без взаимодействия с остальным миром). Это, одним словом, пипец! 
> Практически все время направлено на элементарное выживание. Это только городские йоги насмотревшись "Аватара" хоят в лесу жить, теоретически


Кстати в Аватаре совсем не раскрыта тема паразитов, живущих в условиях тропиков.

----------

Велеслав (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати в Аватаре совсем не раскрыта тема паразитов, живущих в условиях тропиков.


Там их нет. Это же - райская планета.

----------

Dondhup (16.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Там их нет. Это же - райская планета.


У Дарелла хорошо  эта тема раскрыта. Почитаешь - увидишь страдания животных.

----------

Пема Ванчук (16.11.2011), Фил (16.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Даже Будда сначала многому научился у других учителей.
Зачем создавать общину людей, которые ничему не могут друг-друга научить? Конечно же и подаяние им будут давать разве что из жалости, а не из уважения к их практике.

Отправьтесь в любую существующую общину, реализуйте учение, обретите истину, получите наставления и передачу традицию (права учить в традиции), возвращайтесь домой, хотите в лес, хотите в город - и учите учеников. Тогда многие вопросы с едой и одеждой отпадут. Крупные общины нередко помогают маленьким подняться на ноги. Да и уважение окружающих жителей мудрому учителю - весьма кстати.

----------

Буль (16.11.2011), Велеслав (18.11.2011), Рюдзи (19.11.2011), Фил (16.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Буддийские?


Да

----------

Рюдзи (19.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кстати в Аватаре совсем не раскрыта тема паразитов, живущих в условиях тропиков.


  Одно ясно, что паразиты там будут колоритные :Smilie: 

А вообще, товарищи, пользуйтесь нормальными туалетами, ванными, стиральными машинами, холодильниками и супермаркетами, благо есть такие условия, при которых на отправления тела надо минимум времени, если на увлекаться. Чтоб побольше времени на практику было....одних дров нарубить и огонь утром развести, чтоб ледок на бадье подтаял - часа два нужно. Снегом надоест обтираться уже на второй день. А не дай бог - заболеешь......молчу, молчу.

Картошка в лесу вырастет, если Вы выкорчуете участок, удобрите его и посадите, но не факт :Smilie: . А дальше будете постоянно окучивать и следить. Яблони в лесу у вас буду расти лет 10, пока заплодоносят, и одними яблоками Вы явно не пропитаетесь. Короче, не до практики будет.... Все это мне напоминает детскую игру в пираты.... :Smilie: 

Короче, у многих и так есть все условия для практики, ан нет, - надо себе купить порося.....

В лесу жить - еще сноровка и привычка нужна. там прогулки за грибами хороши, а вот жить - городской запарится. А судя по рассуждениям топикстартера - городской. Общину дикую не построишь -  придется разбираться с властями по поводу собственности, организации общины, получать разрешения и прочее.....рубить лес вам просто так не дадут, электричество провести или газопровод - тоже. Община сбежит.

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (19.11.2011), Буль (19.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2011), Тао (19.11.2011), Фил (21.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

Не будем же забывать классиков, иногда они пригодны более обычного:




> Манилов долго стоял на крыльце, провожая глазами удалявшуюся бричку, и когда она уже совершенно стала не видна, он всё еще стоял, куря трубку. Наконец вошел он в комнату, сел на стуле и предался размышлению, душевно радуясь, что доставил гостю своему небольшое удовольствие. Потом мысли его перенеслись незаметно к другим предметам и наконец занеслись бог знает куда. Он думал о благополучии дружеской жизни, о том, как бы хорошо было жить с другом на берегу какой-нибудь реки, потом чрез эту реку начал строиться у него мост, потом огромнейший дом с таким высоким бельведером, что можно оттуда видеть даже Москву, и там пить вечером чай на открытом воздухе и рассуждать о каких-нибудь приятных предметах. -- Потом, что они вместе с Чичиковым приехали в какое-то общество, в хороших каретах, где обворожают всех приятностию обращения, и что будто бы государь, узнавши о такой их дружбе, пожаловал их генералами, и далее наконец бог знает что такое, чего уже он и сам никак не мог разобрать.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.11.2011), Рюдзи (19.11.2011), Фил (21.11.2011)

----------

